# Atlantis - A Mind Googling Discovery



## Drachir (Feb 25, 2009)

Has Atlantis been spotted on Google Earth?  A series of lines in the middle of the Atlantic have some convinced that they have found the mythological lost city.  

http://www.inthenews.co.uk/news/autocodes/countries/mozambique/atlantis-google-earth-discovery-not-sunken-city-$1271124.htm


----------



## Saeltari (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmm... Atlantis, boats or the beginnings of a cover up?


----------



## PTeppic (Feb 25, 2009)

So how come it (artificial results due to the boats) doesn't happen elsewhere?


----------



## The Ace (Feb 25, 2009)

It's just those Martians playing Silly B*gg*rs again.


----------



## gully_foyle (Feb 25, 2009)

Underwater crop circles (squares) anyone? It's those pesky oyster farmers at it again.


----------



## Dave (Feb 25, 2009)

My son and I have been using the Google Earth 5.0 Beta with the underwater stuff all week. You can also pinpoint the Titanic wreck, which is much further North than I expected (no wonder they hit an iceberg.)

The man that first discovered this 'Atlantis' described it as looking like Milton Keynes! 

It does seem that the Atlanteans had a very well planned city.

If you want to see it for yourself it is closer to the Canary Islands than the mid-Atlantic described earlier.


----------



## Nik (Feb 25, 2009)

*Rofl !!*

They're the sonar tracks from which Google interpolated topography !!

And, unless the area would have been exposed, dry-foot by oceanic low-stand of last ice-age, it isn't even a contender...


----------



## Cayal (Feb 25, 2009)

Dave said:


> It does seem that the Atlanteans had a very well planned city.



Not that well if it sunk.


----------



## ktabic (Feb 26, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Not that well if it sunk.



Heh heh, nice one 

My first thought on this was: how deep is that?
A quick look, the location is well off the continental shelf and well onto the oceanic plate. Deep ocean. 3 to 4km deep. This area has never seen the sun and is far to deep. No chance of being Atlantis.


----------



## Ghost Of Gernsback (Mar 2, 2009)

ktabic said:


> Heh heh, nice one
> 
> My first thought on this was: how deep is that?
> A quick look, the location is well off the continental shelf and well onto the oceanic plate. Deep ocean. 3 to 4km deep. This area has never seen the sun and is far to deep. No chance of being Atlantis.


 
And it is the size of Wales  Thats one darned big city


----------



## Drachir (Mar 2, 2009)

Ghost Of Gernsback said:


> And it is the size of Wales  Thats one darned big city



Hey this is Atlantis.  The ancient Atlantians thought big.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 9, 2009)

I am skeptical myself the mythological city has said to been 'discovered' numerous times from satalite images, I will believe it when there is undeniable proof.
Dont get me wrong though, I would love to be proved wrong!


----------



## Cayal (Mar 10, 2009)

Drachir said:


> Hey this is Atlantis.  The ancient Atlantians thought big.



Sounds like a major mid life crisis.


----------



## Urlik (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought South America was the best bet for the location of Atlantis 
I wish I could remember the name of the researcher who did a very good documentary on it


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 10, 2009)

Urlik said:


> I thought South America was the best bet for the location of Atlantis


 
The only problem with this theory is that South America is still above sea level.


----------



## Nik (Mar 10, 2009)

If you discount Thera / Santorini, which has the distinct advantages of being cataclysmic, dating from that era and actually destroying an apex civilisation, then the Bahamas are attractive...

Great Bahama Bank & Andros Island Satellite Image

Sadly, there is NO extant archaeology, but it takes a pretty piccy...


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Mar 11, 2009)

The Ace said:


> It's just those Martians playing Silly B*gg*rs again.


 
Oiy-  Less of the silly


----------

